# North American Mini Championship 2009



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I was interested in finding out how many Ohio BRP's would like to attend this race event. I know a few people have expressed interest in going:
1. Bud
2. Don S.
3. Pat
4. Tang
5. Micro
6. Wayne

JANUARY 10 & 11, 2009
Carpet on & off road race for 1/14 to 1/18 scale vehicles!
Location;​Hobby-Sports.com​
9782 Portage Road – Portage, Michigan

Who is interested in going?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> I see We have a points race on jan 10th


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud and or Freddie any chance of running national 1/18 scale on road / oval race at the palace of fun?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

1 car 1 weekend two kinds of tracks get points over the two... just a thought


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud and or Freddie any chance of running national 1/18 scale on road / oval race at the palace of fun?


Dought it. At least not this season. Come on out and run sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

micro/sg1 

What's the deal with this race? I tried calling the track, they couldn't tell me much. Nothing on their website either.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

as far as I know sg1 and I are going to be a the track early Sunday.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

wazzer said:


> micro/sg1
> 
> What's the deal with this race? I tried calling the track, they couldn't tell me much. Nothing on their website either.


From what I know, the off-road race will be Saturday and the on-road on Sunday. The track will open around 9:00 AM on both days offering plenty of time for practice.

I was just there the other day and looked at the registration form and information sheet. I seemed to have forgotten everything else I've read on it. If you have any specific questions, let me know. I'll be heading there sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer said:


> micro/sg1
> 
> What's the deal with this race? I tried calling the track, they couldn't tell me much. Nothing on their website either.


 
wazzer - you going?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Probably won't be able to make it. Had some previous plans for Sunday I can't change.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, got my commitments rescheduled, and will be able to make it Sunday.

See ya there.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

COOL - Do you need any parts from Bud, I could bring them up!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

About the only thing I might need would be some new 4-cell Team Scream batteries. Bring one or two packs if he has em, just in case. Other than that, I'm set. 

Did Wayne say something in another post about hand out motors? If so, I'll assume entry fee will get me one.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer I have 2 packs do You want them? I will give to Micro if so.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Wazzer I have 2 packs do You want them? I will give to Micro if so.


I'll take em, thanks Bud. Can I send payment back with Micro?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hand out motor is the Losi Frenzy 370 - should be a direct fit in the rear pod, - entry gets you one.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >> Yes that is fine. Have a good time hope the snow does not get too bad


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hope we make it - the snow keeps coming


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

We got 4-5 inches last night, and another 4-5 as of today, and it hasn't let up yet.

Micro, if you guys decide to bail on this at the last minute, give me a call @ 269-838-4275.

69 more days till spring arrives. :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will do wazzer - It will be up to Wayne as he is driving. I will give you a call if we bail.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >>> I don't think the boys are going If You go kick some butt :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I gave wazzer a call last night, he wasn't going to go.....he is going to try and come up our way soon!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Didn't make it, too much snow to fight. Bud, I'll still take those packs. Let me check, make sure I don't need anything else before you send em.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Does anybody know the results of the race?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

wazzer said:


> Didn't make it, too much snow to fight. Bud, I'll still take those packs. Let me check, make sure I don't need anything else before you send em.


 
OK let Me know.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

the weather really affected turnout.........


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm also curious to know the results and how many people turned up.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright, talked to a guy at the shop earlier yesterday and I heard 6 people showed up for the off-road on Saturday and 9 for on-road on Sunday. That's too bad.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are there any plans on reschedualing the race?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

They may do a race in the Toledo Area later this spring.


----------

